# houston rides



## King Arthur

Houston riders,
I have a job interview in the houston area (baylor college of medicine) . I need to know what the cycling is like in the local area please?

King Arthur


----------



## steelbikerider

*houston area rides*

Many rides are available north south and west of town. Avoid the east side. Inside the loop has some weeknight rides but you will have to go outside the loop for weekends. Be ready for heat, humidity and no elavation change except for overpasses. 
Whare are you going to be living and what kind of riding do you do?


----------



## uhcoog

NW Houston Cycling Club has some nice rides. There is the Saturday Ride as well that I found on Facebook.


----------



## aggarcia

Several group rides near med center starting from different places inside loop. I ride from SW Houston along bayou to med center. There is heat and humidity from May to Sept.


----------



## weenfreek

I'm looking for something to join to ride around the city... What other choices are there besides Northwest Cycle Club and Pearland Cycle club?


----------



## Danger Mouse

weenfreek said:


> I'm looking for something to join to ride around the city... What other choices are there besides Northwest Cycle Club and Pearland Cycle club?


Most of the shops around town have weekly rides.

Bicycle World
Bike Barn
West End Bicycles


----------

